#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Video multi

## SjoerdOptLand

Hallo allemaal,

Even een vraagje: ik ben op zoek naar een 6/8 kanaals video-multikabel voor composiet, 75 meter oid. voor mobiel gebruik. Hebben jullie ervaring met bepaalde merken/types? Wat zijn de prijzen?

Zijn er ook mensen met *ervaring* met video over UTP? Vanaf welke afstanden wordt dat interessant, wat is de kwaliteit?

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## reul

Sorry voor het omhooghalen van dit oude topic... Maar ik ben op zoek naar ongeveer een gelijke oplossing.

Ik ben op zoek naar een multikabel van ongeveer 30 meter waar ik 4 x S-video en 2 x composiet doorheen kan sturen. 

Op dit moment lopen er 6 losse XLR-kabels met aan weerszijden verlooppluggen van XLR-Svideo / XLR-composiet door de zaal naar de regieruimte.

Heeft iemand een idee waar ik zo'n multikabel zou kunnen krijgen? Of zou ik een "standaard" XLR-multikabel kunnen nemen, zonder dat er iets gaat interfereren?

----------


## Nit-Wit

je kan ze huren waar ik werk  :Big Grin:  

maar je kan ze ook kopen, extron heeft multi's. deze zijn enkel wel normale coax kabels. (zijn wel erg duur, maar je kan d'r met een manitou overheen rijden en dan werken ze nog)  dus moet je natuurlijk ook wel verloopjes op de uiteindes zetten om je Svideo plug te kunnen gebruiken.

----------

